# Mariele Neudecker



## zozo (20 Feb 2016)

Actualy i was wondering why i couldn't find any references to her with searching UKAPS. But i still think many of us will find this intresting. Just out of curiousity i was searching google images for Aquarium paintings, since aqauscapers state the tank is your canvas and the hardware plants and fish your paint. I thought are there maybe artists who did put aquariums or fictive aquascapes realy on canvas and if so how do they see it. Actualy couldn't find so much interesting stuff. Till i stumbled uppon Marieles work and found it remarkable that there wasn't any references to her to find in aquascaping communities. Or maybe i just missed it.

But here are some pics i found and i realy kinda wonder where she got this inspiration.  These are not painting these are sculptures.. 








 



 



 



 



 



 



 

Sculpture. ????  


 



 

I can go on for a while, but just see your self if you're intrested.
http://www.marieleneudecker.co.uk/thisthing.html

A while ago i joked about Bob Ross hardware and Aquascapes. Never expected to stumble on this. 

She seems to be from UK, if i was i would love to visite one of those expositions if they still excist.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Feb 2016)

Hi Marcel, Strange but cool


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Feb 2016)

I'm interested to know her rationale behind the use of water.


----------



## zozo (20 Feb 2016)

Troi said:


> I'm interested to know her rationale behind the use of water.


Maybe if you see some work in real life it would becomme more obvious why she uses water. In that forest scape from the first pictures it probably is the light play and fogginess it creates. I wonder if it's pure clean water she uses, it would have algae in no time.. I would realy like to see the texture of the realistic looking hardware sculptures she created up close.


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Feb 2016)

Yeah, I thought that too...but who knows what goes on inside the head of a conceptual artist...just thought it'd be nice to find out.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Feb 2016)

Hi,Conceptual artis  They make it up as they go along  

I hope she used Opti White glass for the tanks


----------



## zozo (20 Feb 2016)

One of my best friends girlfriend is professional photograph artist and teacher at the art academy.
http://www.romyfinke.nl/

But i must say when artists are together and talk art.. I feel an outsider in minutes and even when i think i get an answer on one of my stupid questions i go  in less than a minute..  If you're not studying it, it's an almost impenetrable scene to keep up with. I've learned just to watch enjoy and listen and shut up..


----------



## Halley (20 Feb 2016)

Probably a bit like when fishkeepers/aquascapers get together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (20 Feb 2016)

But on a serious note - someone like Mariele Neudecker has a lot to offer aquascapers if only to broaden horizons 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (22 Feb 2016)

Hi all, 





zozo said:


> I can go on for a while, but just see your self if you're intrested.
> http://www.marieleneudecker.co.uk/thisthing.html
> 
> A while ago i joked about Bob Ross hardware and Aquascapes. Never expected to stumble on this.
> ...


Reading through our staff bulletin (it is a riveting read) I've just found out she is a "visiting fellow".


> Fine Art Research Fellow Mariele Neudecker is hosting a panel event at Bow Arts’ Nunnery Gallery next week, alongside her exhibition, _Plastic Vanitas. _
> 
> The event is part of Bow Arts’ drive to raise environmental awareness within the arts, and asks the wider question _Should arts be used as a tool for sustainability_? The discussion will be probed by Mariele’s haunting and beautiful images that remind us just how much we use, collect and waste that is made of plastic, a material that is ultimately unsustainable and arguably damaging.
> 
> The panel will be accompanied by a screening of _For Now We See_ (2013), a series of films that look at our impact on the environment, created by Neudecker in collaboration with Marine Biologist Alex Rogers, and produced by Alice Sharp.


<"http://artdesign.bathspa.ac.uk/news/mariele-neudecker-art-sustainability-panel-talk/">.

cheers Darrel


----------

